# Good bye and thank you



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of Cody, what a beautiful boy. 
Sorry for your loss of your Lab too. 

Godspeed Cody


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I’m so sorry you lost your handsome Cody. It’s never easy. We lost Lincoln, 10 yrs old, this past August to Hemangiosarcoma. We miss him terribly. Bear, 15 mos old, misses him as well. Thank goodness we have him. He lessons the pain somewhat. I can’t imagine not having a Golden in our home. Perhaps, when you’re ready, you will get another pup.

Lincoln, left, with Bear


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

How very difficult and sad. He looked like he had a wonderful spirit.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet, sugar face Cody.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope that you keep Cody alive with your warm thoughts and memories. Sending lots of love and prayers to you and your family during this difficult time. May Cody be over the rainbow bridge dog diving and playing fetch.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I am so sorry to read about Cody. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. Sending {{{hugs}}}


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, if you would like me to add Cody to The Rainbow Bridge List, please let me know the date of his passing and I will add him. Once again so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cody was a beautiful boy (such a sweet face!) I'm glad he was able to dock dive and enjoy playing with his brother. I'm sorry about the loss of your lab also. That had to be hard so close together. As time goes on, I hope thinking of them brings a smile to your face.


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy, Cody. What a handsome and happy boy! His smile makes me smile. Prayers for Cody, you and Leo too. Run free Cody and look for my sweet Buddy at the rainbow bridge, he was a happy, fun boy too.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss, it is so darn hard! I share your sorrow, we lost our Maddie girl in January from cancer. She was a few days short of 12 years. Then in October we lost our boy Spirit (was born on Halloween). He would have been 14 on Halloween, but his cancer took him very quick. It has been hard as they both were with us for so long. We do have our third Golden Foxy and she is only 8, and in fine health. She to misses her pack members, but she is important to us to get though all of this.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss.... Cody was a handsome boy..... RIP sweet boy!!!!


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I appreciate it.


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss, if you would like me to add Cody to The Rainbow Bridge List, please let me know the date of his passing and I will add him. Once again so very sorry for your loss.


Yes, I would like to have him added. He died on November 5. Thank you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Spiderpig said:


> Yes, I would like to have him added. He died on November 5. Thank you.


I have added your sweet Cody to The Rainbow Bridge List x


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of handsome Cody. He was a very handsome boy. Hoping your good memories and pictures will see you through this difficult time. Hold on tight to your new boy..he will help you through this too..and he will need you help too.


----------



## Jmacsx3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Great looking dog, Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sheilagingle (Sep 25, 2012)

My most heartfelt sympathy. What a beautiful and obviously very well loved boy. May you find comfort and peace.

Sheila


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

I am sorry for your loss, Cody was an amazing looking boy. I bet you have lovely memories of his time with you. RIP dear!!


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I said Goodbye to my Gabriella last May. She was 12 and a half. I want to assure you that you shouldn't feel alone. Gabriella was like my daughter. She knew when something was bothering me and came to comfort me. She loved taking hikes into the woods off leash with my Teddy Roosevelt Terrier (short legged rat terrier) . They used to go sniffing around for scents of the wild life. They were trained to my voice commands. We had so much fun together. I would give them both the command to stay which was both verbal and hand ( I gave them the two fingered peace sign) . They sat and didn't make a move. I would go like 50 or 70 yards away and would go "Good girl! Come." And they both would race to me to try to get to me first. 
I could tell you much much more about her but the point that I am trying to make is that I understand how you feel right now. I would love to get another one but I have arthritis.
The greiving process is different for everyone and is unpredictable. I lost her in May and celebrated that she lived a normal life span and bonded together with me I handled it fine until a couple weeks ago. I got an attack of back pain from the arthritis. I am not embarrassed to say I started to cry because she used to come on the bed next to me and I would hug her and it helped me cope with the pain. That is when I really missed her. 
I am okay now. But just like in every relationship when we invest our love there will come a time when we have to say goodbye by. I thank God that I have my faith in God which gives me the hope that someday we will hunt together again.
Take care of yourself. Saying goodbye is a process.
Irwin


----------



## codyfan (Sep 23, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. We lost our Golden, also named Cody, about 2 months ago.


It will get better with time. I realize he's not really gone. I still feel him here.


----------



## marta5 (Nov 18, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss. Stay with the good, the wonderful years you spent with him. A hug


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for your comments, you too have experienced the magic these beautiful creatures bring into our lives. This year we have had to put down two of our three Goldens. One in January, and another one in October. Fortunately, they both lived long lives. They both died from cancer, as have all of our Goldens. In each case it was different and twice we were able to buy some time with surgery.

When our Maddie girl died in January, I cried like a baby! I was surprized how hard it hit me, I had not cried like that except when my Dad died in 1995. My wife and I are 69 and now have only one dog, another Golden. She too is a very special dog, who is competitive in hunt tests. She is a Senior Hunter with a WCX working dog titled, like most Goldens, she is a great companion dog full of energy and play, she is 7 years old. 

Last month we decided to get one more Golden and found a great litter from a 'field breeder'. We will be picking up that pup in January, his pedigree is exceptional. That has quickly helped us get our heads straight as we prepare for a new pup.

Again, thanks for your comments, I wish you luck and improved health


----------



## Emmet and Murph (Oct 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your experience, I lost Murphy the worlds best dog on Tuesday, we were inseparable and always went everywhere together, I use to think people in my town here in N.Ireland would say,”there’s that golden in that cars boot again.”

im lost without Murphy, I feel guilt that my heart is soothed a bit, I blamed myself terribly wed and Thursday, but today etc I know I tried everything and would have given up my years to have him with me now.

I swear, call me mad, lastnight outside my door I heard the floor creaking as though Murphy was still here, I’m not a religious person but I truly feel he is somewhere else and you know what, that fate awaits us also someday so little point us grieving and wasting our lives when there is no way in hell they would have wanted that.


----------

